# Canine Equipment Harness and Leash



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

I wanted to start a thread on these products because I started having issues with Elsa pulling. I read some of the threads here, looked up videos on leash training. I tried the now classic, turn the other way stuff and ended up with a very bity frustrated dog. I also decided to stay away from products that would go on the head, Elsa doesn't even like head petting. 

So last week I bought the Canine Equipment harness because it gave me the option of using a Martindale D-ring on the back or the D-ring on the front. I did not see this product during my internet searches before, and could not find any reviews after I bought it. It just seemed like the best choice of what I had to choose from at the time. I have only found the official company video. That's when I realized there was a leash to go with the use of the harness. 

Elsa responded to the harness right away. I have mostly been using the D-ring on the back because I like her loose leash most of the time, free to sniff, walk into water, etc. But as we all know, they usually are good with new things. I use the D-ring on the front when we get into more tricky situations like trying to drag me towards another dog passing by us. It allows me to turn her towards me so she doesn't go into sled dog mode. And it pulls her off one leg, so she doesn't have all four feet traction. 

She still wants to be the pulling puppy, but so far is holding back much better while I work on improving training aspects with her. I know tools can't replace training, but Elsa is not exactly a people pleaser, nor is she very treat oriented. I also bought a clicker yesterday, but that's another thread.

I bought the multi use leash that allows you to hook up to both the front and back, making it more like a steering system if needed. But it also allowed me to hook her around my waist, and as a full length leash it can go to about 8 ft long so she can wander into creeks or out into the ocean. 

Used it for the first time today, and my initial response was that I was glad I spent the $$ on it. She was really good with the waist walking, although she thought it strange. The added bonus was when I got back home, I could use both hands to towel her off and clean her up without her having a chance to escape.

Does anyone else have Canine Equipment? What do you think of it? Has it worked long term for you? I'd like to hear some reviews if anyone has them. 

I will update how well she is or isn't responding to our new walking system once she gets use to it, and what happens the first time we get into a trigger situation.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I am glad you posted this thread. I want to buy the Double Back Dog Harness by Ruffwear when Dakota grows into an adult. I want to use it to lift him from the water to the boat, as a safety tether device on the boat and as a safety mechanism to lift him from the water if he falls in at the marina.

I like reading about your struggles with a pulling puppy and never considered the breast plate D ring to prevent unwanted pulling. KC was bad about pulling as a puppy/young adult. He was strong enough to hurt you with his pulling. I blamed the behavior on my use of a retractable leash early on that I felt taught and rewarded the unwanted behavior. I made him walk with a loose leash and I taught him that any time time he pulled the leash tight that we would not move forward again until he came to the heel position. This teaching corrected his unwanted behavior. Thanks again for posting. I enjoy reading how others deal with problem behaviors in case someone has a better way of doing than I do or in case my ideas don't pan out (not an unusual occurrence).


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello, an update on the Canine Equipment harness. I don't think I could enjoy walking Elsa at all without it. She on the other hand has actually started shying away a bit when I go to put it on, but she is fine once it is on. I partly blame my husband who doesn't feel her strength like I do, (she is over 50 lbs. now), so only walks her with the collar. In Elsa's case most of her pulling has been from fear of sounds, not being willfully excited. I use the back D-ring most of the time, but if we get into a situation where she is overly excited, or anxious, I use the front ring and just try to act casual and keep a steady walking pace. Mostly it vehicle noises and voices on our walk that trigger her. And, yes, I use treats to reward her for bravery, and training her to walk properly. Still love the multi-leash and using it around my waist when I am sore or having a bad hand day. Would like to find a 2' extension to go with the 4' available when using it that way.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Have never used a harness but love the canine equipment leashes and collars. Have been buying them since Jess was a pup.


----------

